# kann man WoT mit ner MSI NX7800GS 256 MB GK spielen?



## 130274 (2. September 2013)

dazu ist nen 3200 AMD CPU mit 2GB RAM und nem Asus A7N8X Motherboard

im Moment bootet  sich der Rechner nach starten des WoT Spiels neu, vermute mal NT ist zu klein für die Grafikkarte... ist nen 

420 Watt Chieftec HPC-420-302 DF Netzteil (davor war nen Enermax EG365P-VE, 350W drin, da selbe)

alle zu klein für di eGK, die ich  mir als AGP noch besorgt habe...



ansonsten muss ich echt umsatteln und für Sohnemann als Zweitrechner was besseres holen...


----------



## Homerclon (4. September 2013)

Da es ein SockelA-Mainboard ist, gehe ich von einem Athlon XP 3200+ aus. Das ist sehr alt. (ich hab noch einen XP 2800+ von 2003 hier stehen, aber den nutze ich nicht mehr.)
WoT belastet zwar hauptsächlich einen CPU-Kern, aber ein zweiten zu haben ist schon deutlich von Vorteil.

Mit Glück auf den absolut geringst möglichen Details, und kleiner Auflösung.
Aber wenn der PC eh nicht stabil läuft, dazu zählt auch der Betrieb unter Last, dann spare dir das Geld für ein neues Netzteil, oder sonstige Ersatzteile.
Bereits für etwa 300€ bekommt man PCs mit denen man WoT spielen kann, und die mehr als deutlich mehr Leistung als dieses fast schon Museumsreife Stück hat.


----------



## freakfish (4. September 2013)

Ich habs mal mit einer 7900 GT und einem sehr potenten Singlecore probiert (doppelt so schnell wie dein Athlon) - war quasi unmöglich.


----------



## 130274 (8. September 2013)

Rückmeldung:

Nachdem ich die Treiber neu drüber gebügelt habe, lief das Spiel dann doch...mit dem guten Netzteil...umgestöpselt, auch mit dem alten NT...
nur 8-15 fps bei low details auf nem 17"  - also, kann den Rechner nun meine Tochter haben und AoE2 drauf daddeln.. oder sowas.... 

wenn noch einer das alte CollinMcRae rumliegen hat, ruhig mal melden, das fand ich damals geil und sollte auf der Kiste laufen...
können die Kids im netzwerk gegeneinander daddeln

kann geschlossen werden


----------

